# Looks like they don't need us anymore guys



## premiumzombiefish (1 mo ago)

our horrible wages are due to them using the money to pay for a machine that's going to put us out of a job...


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

I would never get in a driverless vehicle.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Not anytime soon.

Drivers have vehicles everywhere, Uber does not. Where they do, they are expensive.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

One accident with any kind of injury or death and this driverless vehicle program will end very quickly…


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

It's a gimmick...


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Uberyouber said:


> It's a gimmick...


Yes… Uber please get rid of the driverless cars and we will even take wage cuts of 50% more… 🥳


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

premiumzombiefish said:


> our horrible wages are due to them using the money to pay for a machine that's going to put us out of a job...
> View attachment 688034


Bullshit , I’m in the Vegas market , those cars have 2 employees in the front seat , not approved for driverless


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Level 5 cars will not be available until after 2030. There's so many hurdles that have to be jumped over first.

The biggest one is a computer being able to mimic common sense of human. And judging by today's people, common sense still doesn't help most people.


----------



## premiumzombiefish (1 mo ago)

Many more years for pay cuts. It's going to poo fast the way I see it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Grubhubflub said:


> I would never get in a driverless vehicle.


Oh ... I would.
I would take it on a long, two hour hundred dollar ride (split six ways because that's how many people will take 'the ride' with me.)

And I guarantee you that it would never be the same. 
The shear amount of body fluids and drug reside would require 'major refurbishing and clinical cleaning and detoxification' of the interior. 
Even then ... the mojo that was left behind would take a Full Shaman Service - and that ain't cheap. Lotsa wampum.

Yea, I think driverless vehicles will be fun.
And educating Uber (and others) on the value of human supervision and occasional intervention will be ... um ... my new mission.


.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Oh ... I would.
> I would take it on a long, two hour hundred dollar ride (split six ways because that's how many people will take 'the ride' with me.)
> 
> And I guarantee you that it would never be the same.
> ...


So when the next pax gets in and reports the status of the interior, your conveniently charged and outrageous cleaning fee and banned from uber. 

Not to mention possible criminal charges of destruction of private property, depending on the amount of Destruction it could go into a felony charge.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> So when the next pax gets in and reports the status of the interior, your conveniently charged and outrageous cleaning fee and banned from uber.
> 
> Not to mention possible criminal charges of destruction of private property, depending on the amount of Destruction it could go into a felony charge.


Yup.
On the crypto account that bought the burner card that I charged the gift card on ... yea.

Next party would be a TWO hour ride to Reno ... with eight people on board.
Using YOUR stolen identity to fund the crypto account that bought the burner card that I charged the gift card on ... 
Wanna go?
BYOB


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

You kidding me? You're a cash cow for uber. No way!


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

W00dbutcher said:


> Level 5 cars will not be available until after 2030. There's so many hurdles that have to be jumped over first.
> 
> The biggest one is a computer being able to mimic common sense of human. And judging by today's people, common sense still doesn't help most people.


If they changed all the street signs so the cars could read them better over a human then this could be changed to 2025


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

premiumzombiefish said:


> our horrible wages are due to them using the money to pay for a machine that's going to put us out of a job...
> View attachment 688034


Uber just want you to agree to the next roll out of pay cuts so that they can take 85% of the trip fare. It is just a scare tactic to get you to agree in order to continue service,
Who would want to be in a driverless car? unless you bipolar enough to have conversations with the many personalities


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Not anytime soon.
> 
> Drivers have vehicles everywhere, Uber does not. Where they do, they are expensive.


They will soon find out the true costs of being a car owner with ride-share. The costs of taking care of them and keep clean. They will be losing money even faster..


----------



## premiumzombiefish (1 mo ago)

Why are they taking so much from the driver's. It is Hardly profitable these days? Right before Christmas they really suck it where the sun don't shine.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Oh ... I would.
> I would take it on a long, two hour hundred dollar ride (split six ways because that's how many people will take 'the ride' with me.)
> 
> And I guarantee you that it would never be the same.
> ...


how about the first rape in the back seat of a driverless uber.


----------



## premiumzombiefish (1 mo ago)

Most of those people do need supervision they will create destruction eventually. Nobody has respect for anybody else's property anymore. It would be fun to watch what uber goes through. I'm just interested in them paying me correctly while they still need us.


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

I said this Years ago. This indeed is a gimmick. 

No way in he'll is anyone getting in a driverless car. In a big city no less?

Not a chance


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

premiumzombiefish said:


> our horrible wages are due to them using the money to pay for a machine that's going to put us out of a job...
> View attachment 688034


awesome.


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

80sDude said:


> I said this Years ago. This indeed is a gimmick.
> 
> No way in he'll is anyone getting in a driverless car. In a big city no less?
> 
> Not a chance


they said the samething about people not wanting to get in a car with a stranger. This is definitely happening. I would love to try this out.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

jeffsd619 said:


> they said the samething about people not wanting to get in a car with a stranger.


I see what you're saying, but getting in an autonomous vehicle for a ride takes a lot of faith. It doesn't take as much faith to get in a car that's being driven by an actual licensed driver.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

80sDude said:


> I said this Years ago. This indeed is a gimmick.
> 
> No way in he'll is anyone getting in a driverless car. In a big city no less?
> 
> Not a chance


Yea, I know. You're right of course.
But ...
what a wet dream eh?
It would be SO fun, for a little while.

Hell, in my old hood, I know a couple of characters who would consider the damn thing to be target practice.
Rule 1: Don't hit the tires - it stops the fun.


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

Let's do thought experiment on survival in a driverless vehicle.

Say a semi is turning onto the road in front of a passenger. The driverless vehicle is too close and the trailer is set to collide with it as the truck makes its turn. There's a ditch to the right. Driving into that ditch will save the passenger's life.

If the vehicle drives itself into the ditch, but the passenger get injured (but not killed), who is responsible for the injury? This question is important because the response has to be programmed. Moreover, the AI must be programmed to act to save the life of the passenger. Who is liable in that case, the programmer or the manufacturer?

Unless you're programming KIT, you've not finished the job.


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

I'll take a ride, then crap and pee in the car, smoke some pot, leave garbage on the floor, spill my drinks on the seats, then when I get out, cut the valve stems off the wheels and leave the doors open so it can't drive away. Then go a hundred feet away and video the driverless towtruck pick it up, all while using a fictitious name and account.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

One accident that this vehicle causes, and it will be shelved for months.


----------



## Joe Saltucci (Oct 6, 2020)

Making it optional for the customer is a good idea.

Aren't all the roads in Vegas fairly straight? And no hills....unless you head out of town.

Doesn't look like the totally driverless action will be happening any time real soon. Sounds like a lot of hype.....Uber bragging about being technologically advanced and forward thinking. Which, for the most part, isn't true at all.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

They have never been driverless here in Vegas , for the last 5 years , these cars here in Vegas have had 2 employees in the front seat . One is driving , the other is monitoring data . Only 3 passengers max , anyone that tells you anything different , is a liar


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

tcaud said:


> Unless you're programming KIT, you've not finished the job.


it's kitt (K.I.T.T) Knight Industries Three Thousand. - 
This is cool, if you got $20,000 to $40,000 Knight Rider KITT REPLICA FOR SALE | KNIGHT RIDER CARS & FAN SHOP





__





Loading…






en.wikipedia.org


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

Grubhubflub said:


> I see what you're saying, but getting in an autonomous vehicle for a ride takes a lot of faith. It doesn't take as much faith to get in a car that's being driven by an actual licensed driver.


drivers can hope that's the case, buts its inevitable. The only thing that can slow it down is government intervention. Politicians are easy to influence around election time💰, so i dont see that happening. These companies pay less than fast-food wages. Drivers need to let go of their futile hope that everything is gonna workout. The future is coming fast and rideshare drivers will have no part of it.


----------



## AdoptedTwice (4 mo ago)

W00dbutcher said:


> So when the next pax gets in and reports the status of the interior, your conveniently charged and outrageous cleaning fee and banned from uber.
> 
> Not to mention possible criminal charges of destruction of private property, depending on the amount of Destruction it could go into a felony charge.


And if the next pax doesn't report you, but the one after you reports it, the problem gets blamed on the wrong person. I see nothing but problems with the whole idea.


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

AdoptedTwice said:


> And if the next pax doesn't report you, but the one after you reports it, the problem gets blamed on the wrong person. I see nothing but problems with the whole idea.


non issue. overhead video cameras in all vehicles. Pax reports mess in the vehicle, then self drives to a clean up facility. Video can be viewed quickly by some Pakistani and assess the damage. They can easily associate the video with the offending pax and charge the appropriate fee. Easy. Uber is gonna make a killing


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

jeffsd619 said:


> The future is coming fast and rideshare drivers will have no part of it.


Well, none of that means people are going to take to riding around in driverless vehicles. The Rideshare companies are going to do whatever makes them the most profit. If they can't make enough with autonomous vehicles, they'll keep using real drivers.


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

Your fear of the future is blinding your ability to use basic logic. Uber has definitely struggled with profits. Why? Very obvious, human drivers. Eliminate those pests Uber is instantly profitable. Insurance becomes cheaper, not at first but eventually it will become very cheap for uber. Fuel non issue, electric. Sure they will have to pay for electricity at their private charging station, but still way cheaper than gas. Their will be dedicated charging stations where some of the remaining humans will be cleaning the vehicles as they charge. Small amount of staff. After the cars are clean and charged off they go with no complaining. No class action driver suits. Prepaid cards non issue, payment systems can decline those. Maintenence will be done in house at significantly cheaper rates. The overall cost of owning these vehicles, with all the resources available to Uber, will be pennies compared to the the average Uber driver operating now. Skynet once activated can't be stopped.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

jeffsd619 said:


> Your fear of the future is blinding your ability to use basic logic. Uber has definitely struggled with profits. Why? Very obvious, human drivers. Eliminate those pests Uber is instantly profitable. Insurance becomes cheaper, not at first but eventually it will become very cheap for uber. Fuel non issue, electric. Sure they will have to pay for electricity at their private charging station, but still way cheaper than gas. Their will be dedicated charging stations where some of the remaining humans will be cleaning the vehicles as they charge. Small amount of staff. After the cars are clean and charged off they go with no complaining. No class action driver suits. Prepaid cards non issue, payment systems can decline those. Maintenence will be done in house at significantly cheaper rates. The overall cost of owning these vehicles, with all the resources available to Uber, will be pennies compared to the the average Uber driver operating now. Skynet once activated can't be stopped.


But you're forgetting one thing. No one with a brain in their head is going to get in an autonomous vehicle, regardless of how cheap it may be.


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

uberisgoing2jail said:


> yes thats what humans want every nose pick and convo stored forever in some criminal companies database with a backdoor for the govt, please add the eye tracking to so i can be fed ads everywhere I look....
> 
> self drives to cleaning facility is it run by humans tha need to be paid minimum wage or is that robots to, if a pax makes a mess in my car its a $1.25 vacuum or free at the house in minutes how much that facility cost how long car off the road for a 1 minute vacuum up of some cracker crumbs haha
> 
> ...





Grubhubflub said:


> But you're forgetting one thing. No one with a brain in their head is going to get in an autonomous vehicle, regardless of how cheap it may be.


it's happening as we speak. Resistance is futile


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

yeah exactly. way cheaper and bigger profit margin. Just hope the robot cars don't develop a taste for human blood.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

jeffsd619 said:


> Your fear of the future is blinding your ability to use basic logic. Uber has definitely struggled with profits. Why? Very obvious, human drivers. Eliminate those pests Uber is instantly profitable. Insurance becomes cheaper, not at first but eventually it will become very cheap for uber. Fuel non issue, electric. Sure they will have to pay for electricity at their private charging station, but still way cheaper than gas. Their will be dedicated charging stations where some of the remaining humans will be cleaning the vehicles as they charge. Small amount of staff. After the cars are clean and charged off they go with no complaining. No class action driver suits. Prepaid cards non issue, payment systems can decline those. Maintenence will be done in house at significantly cheaper rates. The overall cost of owning these vehicles, with all the resources available to Uber, will be pennies compared to the the average Uber driver operating now. Skynet once activated can't be stopped.


I see your still delusional , just like this gem you dropped on us 4 years ago


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

Emptynesst said:


> I see your still delusional , just like this gem you dropped on us 4 years ago
> View attachment 688138


And whats your point? They paid me my peasant reward at some point. I was smart enough to never have to depend on them ever again for income. Thats been my message to you guys ever since. Stop hanging on to your hope of being uber driver lasts. The overall reaction to this news of self driving cars in this forum has been dismissive. The reason is obvious you are scared and I understand. But instead of being scared along with the heard, get prepared. Shits gonna get real sad for a lot of you. Even if it's take two years or more for this tech to take a significant affect. Uber cuts pay nearly every year and cost of living as mostly only gone up. If you like volunteer work, well Uber on! I appreciate the ride.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

jeffsd619 said:


> And whats your point? They paid me my peasant reward at some point. I was smart enough to never have to depend on them ever again for income. Thats been my message to you guys ever since. Stop hanging on to your hope of being uber driver lasts. The overall reaction to this news of self driving cars in this forum has been dismissive. The reason is obvious you are scared and I understand. But instead of being scared along with the heard, get prepared. Shits gonna get real sad for a lot of you. Even if it's take two years or more for this tech to take a significant affect. Uber cuts pay nearly every year and cost of living as mostly only gone up. If you like volunteer work, well Uber on! I appreciate the ride.


You were a cryin little baby back then , and still one now . I’m in a market with these so called driverless cars , 2 employees in the front seats , spoke to em many times on break , even the drivers of these so called driverless cars say , this thing makes so many mistakes it’s laughable . These cars have been in my market for 5 years now , so your assertion in only 2 more years is a fantasy .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jeffsd619 said:


> non issue. overhead video cameras in all vehicles. Pax reports mess in the vehicle, then self drives to a clean up facility. Video can be viewed quickly by some Pakistani and assess the damage. They can easily associate the video with the offending pax and charge the appropriate fee. Easy. Uber is gonna make a killing


You think?
Where I live - the libs are not putting people in jail for murder, rape.

Well, we'll see.
If they do it.
I don't think they will in our lifetime.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Tesla probably has the best driverless car tech out there and yet even they are years behind getti9ng it out there....I doubt UBER can do it..... look how terrible the app is!


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Emptynesst said:


> I see your still delusional , just like this gem you dropped on us 4 years ago
> View attachment 688138


Bro it say 4/27, doesn't say which year, be patient, might come in handy when you will need some depends to hold everything in, the good golden years, or maybe it will be waiting for you on Elon Mars👽


----------



## Yotadriver (May 1, 2020)

premiumzombiefish said:


> our horrible wages are due to them using the money to pay for a machine that's going to put us out of a job...
> View attachment 688034


There will be people that want the option to ***** about a driver. Someone will get killed in one of these things before it happens so you shouldn’t concern yourself. Not to mention people do stupid crap even while a drivers in the car. So first post on TikTok of pax having sex, clipping their toenails, changing a diaper will turn public off using them.


----------



## premsoma161 (11 mo ago)

premiumzombiefish said:


> our horrible wages are due to them using the money to pay for a machine that's going to put us out of a job...
> View attachment 688034


Good for Drug Dealers and Drug users.


----------



## shorttrips=$ (Oct 5, 2021)

Grubhubflub said:


> I would never get in a driverless vehicle.


Especially if it's running on that shitty app and goes haywire good luck and hold on is all I can say.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

all anyone needs to do is drive a tesla model 3 and fully test it, will see the tech is not ready,
i had one for 8 weeks.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

coolblk said:


> Bro it say 4/27, doesn't say which year, be patient, might come in handy when you will need some depends to hold everything in, the good golden years, or maybe it will be waiting for you on Elon Mars👽


Lay off the drugs , my head is hurting trying to figure out what you just puked up


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Yes… Uber please get rid of the driverless cars and we will even take wage cuts of 50% more… 🥳


We already had a 50% pay cut. Do you want another one?


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> One accident with any kind of injury or death and this driverless vehicle program will end very quickly…


Just like Tesla was put out of business because they had a death?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Wil Mette said:


> We already had a 50% pay cut. Do you want another one?


Do you understand the sarcasm in the statement I made to a previous comment? Guess not.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Wil Mette said:


> Just like Tesla was put out of business because they had a death?


Uber immediately stopped the last driverless car program they had when that car ran over a bicyclist and killed them…


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Wil Mette said:


> Just like Tesla was put out of business because they had a death?


Nobody's going to put Tesla out of business. People are depending on them to supply us with EV's and save the environment.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Uber immediately stopped the last driverless car program they had when that car ran over a bicyclist and killed them…


This is not an Uber designed car.
It isn't 3 years behind industry leaders.
Uber is not going broke financing its development.


----------



## Wil Mette (Jan 15, 2015)

Grubhubflub said:


> Nobody's going to put Tesla out of business. People are depending on them to supply us with EV's and save the environment.


Tesla continues to sell Self-crashing technology for use in thier cars. Technology that appears to be a year or two behind the industry leaders. The industry leaders don't seem to think that the technology has advanced to where the driver can take his eyes off the road.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> One accident with any kind of injury or death and this driverless vehicle program will end very quickly…


Only if the auto-auto  is at fault. And in such an accident, the recorded data will definitively prove innocence.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

premiumzombiefish said:


> Many more years for pay cuts. It's going to poo fast the way I see it.


Hopefully ants haven't been pissing away their income.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

uberisgoing2jail said:


> they really dont know you can buy a printer on amazon to print IDs, prob wont get past a bank or for anything major but for things like uber, hotels..... they as good as the real thing
> 
> organized crime licking heir chops waiting for these, just google "bike share mountains" and those only have a few hundred bucks in parts no one who actually goes outside is part of designing and promoting these things they think they know what works and what the people want.
> 
> ...


OK, just how many pax are puking, passed out, etc.? In any case, just make the pax compartment sealed in an easy-clean plastic surface, and they can easily be hosed down like a port-a-potty.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> how about the first rape in the back seat of a driverless uber.


Yes, because woman will never have a problem getting in a taxi with another pax.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

uberisgoing2jail said:


> yes thats what humans want every nose pick and convo stored forever in some criminal companies database with a backdoor for the govt, please add the eye tracking to so i can be fed ads everywhere I look....
> 
> self drives to cleaning facility is it run by humans tha need to be paid minimum wage or is that robots to, if a pax makes a mess in my car its a $1.25 vacuum or free at the house in minutes how much that facility cost how long car off the road for a 1 minute vacuum up of some cracker crumbs haha
> 
> ...


Uber is not in debt; you might say that Uber's investors have thrown a lot of cash down a black hole, though.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

jeffsd619 said:


> non issue. overhead video cameras in all vehicles. Pax reports mess in the vehicle, then self drives to a clean up facility. Video can be viewed quickly by some Pakistani and assess the damage. They can easily associate the video with the offending pax and charge the appropriate fee. Easy. Uber is gonna make a killing


So there will be Paks to clean up after pax?


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Uber immediately stopped the last driverless car program they had when that car ran over a bicyclist and killed them…


Uh, Uber's partner will indemnify Uber against any fault.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

uberisgoing2jail said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/quote/UBER/key-statistics?p=UBER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might be debt to common folks, but to Uber it's tapping a bank account funded by stockholders.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Uh, Uber's partner will indemnify Uber against any fault.


Do you have a copy of the contract between the 2 entities that states as such? Who is paying for the vehicle insurance?


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Only if the auto-auto  is at fault. And in such an accident, the recorded data will definitively prove innocence.


Even if the other driver is at fault, it could still end the program. I wouldn't feel safe getting into a vehicle that isn't being driven by a human who can anticipate and react.


----------



## Magic Dancer (Nov 18, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> You think?
> Where I live - the libs are not putting people in jail for murder, rape.
> 
> Well, we'll see.
> ...


 What's a lib? A nonfascist?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

This right here is why it's not going to work anytime soon.









Watch A GM Cruise Autonomous Chevy Bolt Get Stuck In Traffic Without Anyone Inside


A Cruise-operated Chevy Bolt got stuck at an intersection and put its emergency lights on, even though the traffic light was green.




www.google.com


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Yes, because woman will never have a problem getting in a taxi with another pax.


So you don't think there's some layer of protection for a woman passenger, that's going out with a man for the first time, or maybe even a share ride (Uber pool) situation, you don't see that there's some layer of protect for a woman that there is a human being in the front seat that could discourage anything bad from possibly happening, I need to draw you pictures.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Grubhubflub said:


> Nobody's going to put Tesla out of business. People are depending on them to supply us with EV's and save the environment.


Ok Greta Thunberg!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Magic Dancer said:


> What's a lib? A nonfascist?


yes, think Joe Stalin.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> yes, think Joe Stalin.


Besides the 40 million people that died under Stalin's reign, he did make a stronger USSR.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

SCREW THESE GUYS NONE OF YOU REALLY NEED THEM. WHAT DID YOU DO 10 YEARS AGO.. problem is guys dont save 1 dime and beg for gas daily and they know it


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> Besides the 40 million people that died under Stalin's reign, he did make a stronger USSR.


The world is about to go thru a similar purge.
All of the worlds despots are in agreement; there is too many people.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> So you don't think there's some layer of protection for a woman passenger, that's going out with a man for the first time, or maybe even a share ride (Uber pool) situation, you don't see that there's some layer of protect for a woman that there is a human being in the front seat that could discourage anything bad from possibly happening, I need to draw you pictures.


Extra layer protection for women? Please.

All the layers of protection in that vehicle or any vehicle in the future that is driven remotely or without any kind of human acting as an agent for uber inside the vehicle, will be in place for one reason and one reason only.

To protect Ubers ass.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

reservationsrandy said:


> hahahaha their market share means each 100K car they sell actually costs 400K to produce
> 
> theyve built like 2 million cars total and are "worth" close to a trillion dollars
> 
> ...


I get all that. All I'm saying is that Tesla's considered untouchable.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> So you don't think there's some layer of protection for a woman passenger, that's going out with a man for the first time, or maybe even a share ride (Uber pool) situation, you don't see that there's some layer of protect for a woman that there is a human being in the front seat that could discourage anything bad from possibly happening, I need to draw you pictures.


Are you trying to say that date-rapists' new MO will be to get their date in a driverless taxi so they have no way to get out? What's to stop a guy in his own car from committing such a rape? That the rapist would at least have to stop the car (which would allow the intended victim to safely flee) to do his act whereas in a driverless car the car would still be moving? OK, how about an emergency button for the pax to use to get the taxi to stop so she can get out (which would also send a message to the police of a rape in progress)?


----------



## Trucker girl (2 mo ago)

premiumzombiefish said:


> our horrible wages are due to them using the money to pay for a machine that's going to put us out of a job...
> View attachment 688034


This will be entertaining to watch. Especially if they’re going electric with these vehicles. Our power grid is already struggling especially in Cali. They won’t be able to charge these vehicles because our power grid will not be able to handle the impact of more electric vehicles. I’ll get the popcorn


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I cannot speak for other areas of the country but it would be interesting to see how they handle, if possible, airports such as O'Hara during holiday rushes as well as shopping malls. Crazy drivers


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

mikes424 said:


> I cannot speak for other areas of the country but it would be interesting to see how they handle, if possible, airports such as O'Hara during holiday rushes as well as shopping malls. Crazy drivers


I think they should get the self driving vehicles to go do their long distance pickups just to drop off under 3 km


----------



## coolblk (Nov 1, 2019)

Trucker girl said:


> This will be entertaining to watch. Especially if they’re going electric with these vehicles. Our power grid is already struggling especially in Cali. They won’t be able to charge these vehicles because our power grid will not be able to handle the impact of more electric vehicles. I’ll get the popcorn


I wonder what the sardine can (EV) would do in a pile up on a closed highway during a winter storm, 
This will be the turning point when passengers would wish they had the drivers back. 
(imagine at the airport the parking security walks up to the EV to tell it to move along, no stopping/standing.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Are you trying to say that date-rapists' new MO will be to get their date in a driverless taxi so they have no way to get out? What's to stop a guy in his own car from committing such a rape? That the rapist would at least have to stop the car (which would allow the intended victim to safely flee) to do his act whereas in a driverless car the car would still be moving? OK, how about an emergency button for the pax to use to get the taxi to stop so she can get out (which would also send a message to the police of a rape in progress)?


There's so much idiocy in your comment, in my taxi driving career I can think of at least a half dozen times I picked up a man and a woman on a Friday Saturday night, and it was straight up said that his date didn't want to go on the date in his car that she wanted the added security of a third party person always being around, so if she's being picked up in a taxi with a fingerprinted driver with a background check that works for a taxi company and going to a crowded location leaving the crowded location getting back in the taxi that has fingerprinted and background checked driver that works for a transportation company that is added security.


----------



## Cardinal Ximinez (May 8, 2019)

premiumzombiefish said:


> our horrible wages are due to them using the money to pay for a machine that's going to put us out of a job...
> View attachment 688034


if you find yourself surprised by this than i don't know what to tell you. This has been Uber's long-term game plan all along. From DAY 1. 

build the industry on the back of hundred's of thousands of ants running around using their own cars at their own expense outlaying minimal capital investment, really only marketing and advertisement to build up the brand. then, once there's a huge global customer base, phase out the drivers and replace with a fleet of self-driving cars thereby eliminating the middle man and keeping all the proceeds for themselves.

the path may vary a bit. in this case, they're subcontracting out for someone else's self-driving cars. but that's also only short-term.

just like Uber made taxis obsolete and Uber driver rejoiced...

now Uber will make Uber drivers obsolete and Uber customers and shareholders will rejoice.

someone always loses. but don't worry. it won't happen overnight. and if you're really hardcore or insistent on holding on to a dream... you can probably plan on driving at least a few more years.

but the writing is on the wall. well, it was always on the wall. now, there's a light on it.


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

premiumzombiefish said:


> our horrible wages are due to them using the money to pay for a machine that's going to put us out of a job...


LMAO, I've been saying this is what was going to happen for the last 6 years or so. My poor family had to listen to me saying this over and over. And now the time is here. Recently, I've said that this is how they're gonna introduce the tech. By robbing drivers and passengers. Lyft did it first, starting as early as Jan. of 2020. They simultaneously jacked up passenger fares and cut driver pay. My passengers were confused about why they were paying so much so I started investigating since they had severely reduced my cut of those fares. A few years prior to this, one of the tech group meetups I was a member of started holding AI meetings at Lyft's headquarters. It didn't take many other data points to put 2 and 2 together.

And now evil Uber has finally made the jump. It took them all long enough. Lyft will make a move next, if not, watch for a Lyft/Uber merger.


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

premiumzombiefish said:


> our horrible wages are due to them using the money to pay for a machine that's going to put us out of a job...


But more than this, I can't figure out why these idiot fellow drivers are so happy to shoot us all in the foot by accepting these low-paying rides. Then it dawned on me how most of the drivers at SFO are foreign drivers and it made me wonder whether or not Uber/Lyft brought in these drivers to facilitate the transition to driverless. Also, I find many drivers don't even realize they've been doing charity work all this time in picking up passengers. They do not factor this into the cost of doing a ride. Furthermore, when some drivers accept a ride, they do it before subtracting out the bridge toll in order to gauge the actual offered pay for the ride. 

We never had a chance. I hope it was worth it (but I know in my logic center that it wasn't) for all the drivers that got into accidents, near accidents, got new gray hairs, now have blood pressure issues, suffered some sort of trauma, gone through multiple vehicles (I lost 1 vehicle while driving Uber), etc. Uber and Lyft took far more than they gave and did it with a bad attitude too.

Its a good thing I own my own business. If you need a job or are looking for a backup plan, reach out.

Peace.


----------



## premiumzombiefish (1 mo ago)

Logistics12 said:


> LMAO, I've been saying this is what was going to happen for the last 6 years or so. My poor family had to listen to me saying this over and over. And now the time is here. Recently, I've said that this is how they're gonna introduce the tech. By robbing drivers and passengers. Lyft did it first, starting as early as Jan. of 2020. They simultaneously jacked up passenger fares and cut driver pay. My passengers were confused about why they were paying so much so I started investigating since they had severely reduced my cut of those fares. A few years prior to this, one of the tech group meetups I was a member of started holding AI meetings at Lyft's headquarters. It didn't take many other data points to put 2 and 2 together.
> 
> And now evil Uber has finally made the jump. It took them all long enough. Lyft will make a move next, if not, watch for a Lyft/Uber merger.


They are nothing without us drivers it would be nice to teach them some manners and take away from them like they've done us!


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> There's so much idiocy in your comment, in my taxi driving career I can think of at least a half dozen times I picked up a man and a woman on a Friday Saturday night, and it was straight up said that his date didn't want to go on the date in his car that she wanted the added security of a third party person always being around, so if she's being picked up in a taxi with a fingerprinted driver with a background check that works for a taxi company and going to a crowded location leaving the crowded location getting back in the taxi that has fingerprinted and background checked driver that works for a transportation company that is added security.


OK, you have something here. Uber will continue to have a few ants offer "concierge service" that little old ladies will need to get to their door (plus carrying groceries, etc.), and evidently that chicks will demand as they date men that they are so weary of that they need a chaperone.  Hey ladies, how about choosing dates the old-fashioned way by getting references from friends & acquaintances rather than from Tinder?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> There's so much idiocy in your comment, in my taxi driving career I can think of at least a half dozen times I picked up a man and a woman on a Friday Saturday night, and it was straight up said that his date didn't want to go on the date in his car that she wanted the added security of a third party person always being around, so if she's being picked up in a taxi with a fingerprinted driver with a background check that works for a taxi company and going to a crowded location leaving the crowded location getting back in the taxi that has fingerprinted and background checked driver that works for a transportation company that is added security.


Fingerprints mean nothing… you could still be a criminal and have no fingerprints in the system. Just means you haven’t been caught yet (assuming one is the criminal type)… Same thing with DNA…


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Fingerprints mean nothing… you could still be a criminal and have no fingerprints in the system. Just means you haven’t been caught yet (assuming one is the criminal type)… Same thing with DNA…


It's still an extra layer of security, I do agree with you on the DNA thing but we weren't talking about DNA, I used to be a fan of the CSI TV shows until I finally realized one day how the hell do they have a DNA profile of every DNA sample they collect from a crime scene that's total complete b*****


----------



## actappingntesting (8 mo ago)

Logistics12 said:


> But more than this, I can't figure out why these idiot fellow drivers are so happy to shoot us all in the foot by accepting these low-paying rides. Then it dawned on me how most of the drivers at SFO are foreign drivers and it made me wonder whether or not Uber/Lyft brought in these drivers to facilitate the transition to driverless. Also, I find many drivers don't even realize they've been doing charity work all this time in picking up passengers. They do not factor this into the cost of doing a ride. Furthermore, when some drivers accept a ride, they do it before subtracting out the bridge toll in order to gauge the actual offered pay for the ride.
> 
> We never had a chance. I hope it was worth it (but I know in my logic center that it wasn't) for all the drivers that got into accidents, near accidents, got new gray hairs, now have blood pressure issues, suffered some sort of trauma, gone through multiple vehicles (I lost 1 vehicle while driving Uber), etc. Uber and Lyft took far more than they gave and did it with a bad attitude too.
> 
> ...


Ever think they might be working towards a driving bonus and need quantity not quality think McFly!!!


----------



## premiumzombiefish (1 mo ago)

actappingntesting said:


> Ever think they might be working towards a driving bonus and need quantity not quality think McFly!!!


I want settle for one when you going to have both


----------



## UberNeophyte (6 mo ago)

premiumzombiefish said:


> our horrible wages are due to them using the money to pay for a machine that's going to put us out of a job...
> View attachment 688034



There is a difference between going back and forth on the Vegas Strip and driving in an entire city say like San Francisco. Back and forth on one street is easy.

More times than not I have seen Cruise just stop put it's hazard lights on and just sit there because it didn't have clue what to do; while obstructing traffic in San Francisco.

If the TNC companies think these cars are going to replace drivers, they live in a fantasy land.


----------



## UberNeophyte (6 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> how about the first rape in the back seat of a driverless uber.


That's the thing too. Crime can be committed without regard or someone stepping in. With Uber's first lawsuit, driveless will end.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Do you have a copy of the contract between the 2 entities that states as such? Who is paying for the vehicle insurance?


I'm speculating here.


----------



## premiumzombiefish (1 mo ago)

UberNeophyte said:


> That's the thing too. Crime can be committed without regard or someone stepping in. With Uber's first lawsuit, driveless will end.


They will cut real drivers pay again to pay for it..


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Logistics12 said:


> most of the drivers at SFO are foreign drivers and it made me wonder whether or not Uber/Lyft brought in these drivers to facilitate the transition to driverless.


They don't need to.
The last time a company, or industry did any thing like this was when we brought in Chinese by the boatload to build our railroads, and that was more than a hundred years ago.
Now ... people from all over the world love to get to the country that so many citizens here hate.

Now THERE is group I'd consider reparations for. Asians.
Not that _they_ need it. 

They started out as bad or worse than some other groups that the US enslaved - then they improved themselves big time.
As a group, Asians have done very well in the US because they worked, and studied and saved and worked some more. They still do. Unlike some other groups who are really whining for 'reparations', Asians just don't need it.
Kind of disproves the "downtrodden ex-slave'' story that some have been taking advantage of for the last hundred years. 

We treated mules better than the Chinese railroad laborers.


.


----------



## Steven Seagull (Feb 5, 2019)

Logistics12 said:


> But more than this, I can't figure out why these idiot fellow drivers are so happy to shoot us all in the foot by accepting these low-paying rides. Then it dawned on me how most of the drivers at SFO are foreign drivers and it made me wonder whether or not Uber/Lyft brought in these drivers to facilitate the transition to driverless. Also, I find many drivers don't even realize they've been doing charity work all this time in picking up passengers. They do not factor this into the cost of doing a ride. Furthermore, when some drivers accept a ride, they do it before subtracting out the bridge toll in order to gauge the actual offered pay for the ride.
> 
> We never had a chance. I hope it was worth it (but I know in my logic center that it wasn't) for all the drivers that got into accidents, near accidents, got new gray hairs, now have blood pressure issues, suffered some sort of trauma, gone through multiple vehicles (I lost 1 vehicle while driving Uber), etc. Uber and Lyft took far more than they gave and did it with a bad attitude too.
> 
> ...


Where are you located? Do you allow work at home??


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

premiumzombiefish said:


> They are nothing without us drivers it would be nice to teach them some manners and take away from them like they've done us!


Actually, its too late. This would've been true as late as March of 2020 or so. Many drivers stayed on and took everything Lyft/Uber dished out, fueling them to try bigger and bolder moves like what we're seeing now. I have zero sympathy for these drivers. My eyes bug out with increduelty when I see a trip with a ridiculous pickup time/distance and trip duration be snatched, greedily, from the trip radar. This gives us no ground to fight back, as long as these drivers are on the platforms.


----------

